# Wie stehen Sie zu den Gerüchten rund um Diablo 3?



## Administrator (10. Februar 2006)

*Wie stehen Sie zu den Gerüchten rund um Diablo 3?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## BiFi1000 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu den Gerüchten rund um Diablo 3?*

Ich glaub eher nicht, dass es war ist, weil viele der Programierer aus Blizzard raus sind, die an dem Vorgänger gearbeitet haben. Ausserdem ist Diablo schon zu alt. Ich meine dass spielprienziep hat sich zu sehr im 2D-look festgesetzt, dass man da einen guten oder aussergewöhnlichen 3D-Nachfolger machen könnte.


----------



## Razor (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu den Gerüchten rund um Diablo 3?*

naja 3d Perspektive à la *Warcraft 3* wäre kein Problem, nur bitte keine Schulteransicht oder so...


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zu den Gerüchten rund um Diablo 3?*

Da steh ich drüber.


----------

